# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  фонограммы временно недоступны?

## авиатор

Добрый вечер всем! Хочется выразить огромную благодарность создателям сайта! Здорово! Шикарно! Молодцы!...
Может быть кто-нибудь объяснит почему в разделе "Песни авиаторов" фонограммы временно недоступны...

----------


## Kasatka

да хостер слишком сильно выделывается по поводу авторских прав.
Трудно объяснить западному хостеру, что на те песни которые лежали на сайте авторские права уже давно никому не принадлежат..
но надеюсь мы что нить придумаем по этому поводу.
возможно что файлы выложим с другим разрешением, которое потом при скачивание нужно будет просто переименовать.

----------


## авиатор

...Добрый вечер Всем! Хочется узнать до как долго "фонограммы будут недоступны"? Жаль, что недоступно такое огромное количество ХОРОШЕЙ музыки...С уважением авиатор...

----------

